# Rechte für Gastkonto ändern



## Patrick89 (21. April 2007)

*Rechte für Gastkonto ändern*

Ich brauche meinen PC bald für einen Geburtstag, um Musik damit abzuspielen. Jetzt habe ich ein Gastkonto eingerichtet, denn es soll ja niemand was bei mir verändern. Allerdings kann ich dann nicht auf meine Eigenen Dateien zugreifen, wo die ganze Musik drauf ist.
Kann man die Eigenen Dateien zusätzlich für das Gästekonto freischalten?


----------



## Herbboy (21. April 2007)

*AW: Rechte für Gastkonto ändern*



			
				Patrick89 am 21.04.2007 12:50 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich brauche meinen PC bald für einen Geburtstag, um Musik damit abzuspielen. Jetzt habe ich ein Gastkonto eingerichtet, denn es soll ja niemand was bei mir verändern. Allerdings kann ich dann nicht auf meine Eigenen Dateien zugreifen, wo die ganze Musik drauf ist.
> Kann man die Eigenen Dateien zusätzlich für das Gästekonto freischalten?




ich glaub du musst den ordner dafür in den ordner "gemeinsame dakumente" verschieben.


du kannst aber alternativ auch einfach nen screenaver nehmen, den man nur per passwort wegkriegt, dann kann niemand auf der party an den PC, wenn du nicht dabei bist


----------



## fiumpf (21. April 2007)

*AW: Rechte für Gastkonto ändern*

Rechte Maustaste auf dem Ordner "eigene Dateien" -> Eigenschaften -> Sicherheit -> Gast² markieren -> bei "Berechtigung für Gast" Vollzugriff markieren -> Übernehmen -> Ok



²Falls Gast nicht aufgeführt wird:

Bei "Sicherheit" -> Hinzufügen -> Erweitert -> Jetzt suchen -> Gast auswählen -> 
Ok -> Ok
Dann Vollzugriff aktivieren.



Falls der Reiter "Sicherheit" nicht angezeigt wird:
http://www.winfaq.de/faq_html/Content/onlinefaq.php?h=tip1768.htm



Du brauchst nicht die kompletten eigenen Dateien freischalten - mit diesem Prozedere kannst du auch nur den mp3-Ordner freigeben.


----------



## Patrick89 (21. April 2007)

*AW: Rechte für Gastkonto ändern*



			
				fiumpf am 21.04.2007 13:10 schrieb:
			
		

> Rechte Maustaste auf dem Ordner "eigene Dateien" -> Eigenschaften -> Sicherheit -> Gast² markieren -> bei "Berechtigung für Gast" Vollzugriff markieren -> Übernehmen -> Ok
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hmm, also bei den Eigenschaften habe ich nur die Reiter Ziel, Allgemein und Freigabe. Sicherheit fehlt. Doch alle meine Festplatten sind im NTFS-Format und auch in der Registry sind beide Einträge, die man laut Link benötigt, vorhanden.
Gibt es noch eine andere Möglichkeit, warum der Sicherheitsreiter nicht angezeigt wird?


----------



## fiumpf (21. April 2007)

*AW: Rechte für Gastkonto ändern*



			
				Patrick89 am 21.04.2007 13:25 schrieb:
			
		

> Gibt es noch eine andere Möglichkeit, warum der Sicherheitsreiter nicht angezeigt wird?





			
				WinFAQ schrieb:
			
		

> Ab Windows 2000 kann der Tabreiter über die Einstellungen in den "Ordneroptionen" -> Tabreiter "Ansicht" über "Einfache Dateifreigabe verwenden (empfohlen)" ausgeblendet werden. Dieser Eintrag darf nicht aktiv sein.



In den Ordneroptionen umstellen.


----------



## Patrick89 (21. April 2007)

*AW: Rechte für Gastkonto ändern*



			
				fiumpf am 21.04.2007 13:35 schrieb:
			
		

> Patrick89 am 21.04.2007 13:25 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Habe ich auch schon probiert, aber den Eintrag gibt es bei mir nicht. Du meinst ja schon unter Ansicht und dann bei "Erweiterte Einstellunge" die Liste mit verscheidenen Befehlen, wo man Haken rein- oder rausmachen kann (oder z.b. auch Ordner verstecken)?
Der einzige Eintrag der bei mir da mit "Einfache" beginnt, ist "Einfache Ordneransicht in der Ordnerliste des Explorers anzeigen"


----------



## fiumpf (21. April 2007)

*AW: Rechte für Gastkonto ändern*



			
				Patrick89 am 21.04.2007 13:40 schrieb:
			
		

> Der einzige Eintrag der bei mir da mit "Einfache" beginnt, ist "Einfache Ordneransicht in der Ordnerliste des Explorers anzeigen"





Hast du XP Home?


----------



## Patrick89 (21. April 2007)

*AW: Rechte für Gastkonto ändern*



			
				fiumpf am 21.04.2007 13:45 schrieb:
			
		

> Patrick89 am 21.04.2007 13:40 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ja


----------



## Herbboy (21. April 2007)

*AW: Rechte für Gastkonto ändern*

was ist mit meinerm tipp wegen screensaver? wozu umständlich ein neues konto anlegen und konfigurieren, bei dem man vermutlich dann auch zugriff auf viele andere ordner und programme hat...?  :-o


----------



## fiumpf (21. April 2007)

*AW: Rechte für Gastkonto ändern*



			
				Patrick89 am 21.04.2007 13:46 schrieb:
			
		

> fiumpf am 21.04.2007 13:45 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Ok, dann lade dir dieses Tool:
http://www.fajo.de/portal/index.php?option=com_remository&Itemid=51&func=fileinfo&parent=folder&filecatid=5


Habs grad mal ausprobiert: Du hast dann den Reiter Sicherheit bei Eigenschaften.
Es lässt sich auch wieder sauber deinstallieren.


----------



## Patrick89 (21. April 2007)

*AW: Rechte für Gastkonto ändern*



			
				Herbboy am 21.04.2007 13:46 schrieb:
			
		

> was ist mit meinerm tipp wegen screensaver? wozu umständlich ein neues konto anlegen und konfigurieren, bei dem man vermutlich dann auch zugriff auf viele andere ordner und programme hat...?  :-o


Ist ein bischen blöd, da nicht ich die Musik mache, sondern jemand anderes bzw. da es auch üblich ist, dass mehrere Leute mal hingehen, um die Wiedergabeliste zu ändern. Deshalb ist es nervig immer jeden zu bewachen, der an den PC geht


----------



## Patrick89 (21. April 2007)

*AW: Rechte für Gastkonto ändern*



			
				fiumpf am 21.04.2007 13:51 schrieb:
			
		

> Patrick89 am 21.04.2007 13:46 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Super, hat geklappt   
Danke für deine Hilfe!!!


----------



## fiumpf (21. April 2007)

*AW: Rechte für Gastkonto ändern*



			
				Patrick89 am 21.04.2007 20:46 schrieb:
			
		

> Super, hat geklappt
> Danke für deine Hilfe!!!





Wunderbar......


----------

